# Al-Qaeda Algeria Botches Bio-Chem Plot



## JBS (Jan 20, 2009)

40 Terrorists dead in Algeria, after contracting Plague- an extremely rare disease that was once the scourge of the Dark Ages and medieval Europe.



> An al Qaeda affiliate in Algeria closed a base earlier this month after an experiment with unconventional weapons went awry, a senior U.S. intelligence official said Monday.
> 
> The official, who spoke on the condition he not be named because of the sensitive nature of the issue, said he could not confirm press reports that the accident killed at least 40 al Qaeda operatives, but he said the mishap led the militant group to shut down a base in the mountains of Tizi Ouzou province in eastern Algeria.





> "We don't know if this is biological or chemical," the official said.
> 
> The story was first reported by the British tabloid the Sun, which said the al Qaeda operatives died after being infected with a strain of bubonic plague, the disease that killed a third of Europe's population in the 14th century. But the intelligence official dismissed that claim.


and:



> "This is something that al Qaeda still aspires to do, and the infrastructure to develop it does not have to be that sophisticated," he said.
> 
> Mr. Cressey added that he also is concerned about al Qaeda in the Land of the Maghreb, which refers to the North African countries of Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia.
> 
> "Al Qaeda in the Maghreb is probably the most operationally capable affiliate in the organization right now," he said.


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/jan/19/al-qaeda-bungles-arms-experiment/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 20, 2009)

In the words of Nelson, "ha ha."


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2009)

"Trust me, Ive done this before..."


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 20, 2009)

It killed them?  WEAK!!!

Hell, DiNozzo on NCIS had it and lived!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> It killed them?  WEAK!!!
> 
> Hell, DiNozzo on NCIS had it and lived!



Thank you S! I was wracking my brain trying to think of which character on which show survived plague!  It was driving me nuts all day! 
Plague..its what's for dinner!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya know, paybacks are hell and Karma is a cold hearted bitch sometimes. ;)


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2009)

Ring around the rosies,
a pocket full of posies,
ashes, ashes,
failed jihad!

(Yes, I know it has nothing to do with the plague and that it is an urban legend.)


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2009)

They must have a cream out there for that by now.   Could have run down to the nearest market and got a tube of the finest knock off lead based Plague Cream. lol


----------



## QC (Jan 21, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Ring around the rosies,
> a pocket full of posies,
> ashes, ashes,
> failed jihad!
> ...



Actually it does, "Ah tissue Ah tissue, we all fall down', is the last line and a direct reference to the effects of plague. 
Rosies refers to the rash, posies refers to herbs carrieds to ward off the disease and falling down refers to diseased people collapsing. 
But I digress... 40 own goals!! Better than World Cup Soccer.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2009)

Snopes has it showing up in the 1880's but even before I saw that I've read conflicting accounts over the origins of the song/ rhyme.


----------



## car (Jan 21, 2009)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Karma is a cold hearted bitch



Quit stealing my lines! ;):cool:


----------



## QC (Jan 22, 2009)

Despite the own goals, it's still a pointer to what can transpire still.


----------

